# Dialogue between architecture and nature



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
thanks for posting :cheers:

parkroyal hotel singapore



































https://www.parkroyalhotels.com/en/hotels-resorts/singapore/pickering.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

house in asturias, spain



































https://www.arkpad.com.br/blog/arquitetura-e-design/hotel-e-estudio-integrados-a-natureza/


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

One Central Park 
Sydney









Parliament House
Australia



















Victoria's Desalinisation Plant


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Western Australia's Great Wall








http://luigirosselli.com/residential/the-great-wall-of-wa

Coober Pedy
Australia
Underground City
































Underground Church








Underground Book store


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Jungle House, Guarujá, Brazil (2015)
Architects: Studio MK27


----------



## EmilianoNYC (Feb 23, 2017)

These are gorgeous examples - thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by ThatOneGuy


ThatOneGuy said:


> More photos of the 1000 Trees project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Troldsalen, Bergen, Norway (1985)
Architects: Peter Helland-Hansen, Svere Lied
Nestled in a crevice


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

IThomas said:


> *Bosco Verticale (Milan, Italy)*
> 
> Vertical Forest is a model for a sustainable residential building, a project for metropolitan reforestation that contributes to the regeneration of the environment and urban biodiversity without the implication of expanding the city upon the territory. It is a model of vertical densification of nature within the city that operates in relation to policies for reforestation and naturalization of large urban and metropolitan borders.
> 
> ...


This is great. Even on the top floor you see some vegetation out your window. It gives a bit of shade from the glare of rising or setting sun, and creates better perspective, and natural framing, between you and the distant views. I bet people who live in these buildings feel better and are more relaxed maybe without even realizing why.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Yep, this is an interesting project. The towers have also become a sort of attraction, it's easy to see tourists take a pic 





Now the architect is designing something like this for some Chinese cities and not only.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

More plant-covered goodness

La Cité des Etoiles. Givors, France (1974)
Architect: Jean Renaudie


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Boyshow


Boyshow said:


> *Montblanc, France*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting thread! It is very closely related to the PhD I'm doing, which is about risk assessment of green roof solutions (basically, what could possibly go wrong with creating a meadow on top of your building, and how would it impact the building in the long run?). I'll follow the thread closely for more projects to check out and solutions/approaches to examine.

Although, could I plead a mod to merge it with this thread? They seem to cover the exact same kind of buildings. Alternately, lay down some clearer rules on what kinds of architecture go in which thread.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Rudi Ricciotti, Aix-en-Provence









https://twitter.com/MilenaChessa/status/902180115295203329


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by little universe


little universe said:


> *Shidao Mountain Resort in Weihai (Shandong Province) - 山东威海 石岛度假村*
> Weihai City, Shandong Province, Northern China
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Freshwater Aquarium and River Museum, Karlovac, Croatia (2016)
Architects: 3LHD


----------



## Georgius (Nov 25, 2016)

Thiw is the small chapel of st.Theodora in Greece. Ιt is famous for having 17 trees in its roof, while there is no water or anything that can permet a tree to be there. It is truly a wonder of nature!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

National Botanic gardens of Wales UK

IMGP4253 by Bert de Ruijter, on Flickr

National Botanic Garden of Wales by Christopher West, on Flickr

National Botanic Garden of Wales by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

Instantly recognisable by Clint Budd, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Snowden Wales UK, summit cafe


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Casa 8, Ensenada, Mexico (2015)
Architects: Taller de Arquitectura Contextual


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

1980
色达喇荣寺五明佛学院
གསེར་རྟ་བླ་རུང་ལྔ་རིག་ནང་བསྟན་སློབ་གླིང་
gser rta bla rung lnga rig nang bstan slob gling
Serta Larung Ngarik Nangten Lopling
色达



446784150 said:


> Untitled by jinqi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 色达之夜·Night in Sêrtar by 往人, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

1985
亚青寺
The Yaqing Temple
Baiyu



446784150 said:


> source https://www.xuehua.us/2018/06/26/11月，丹巴金川亚青白玉寺措卡湖秋色摄影活动/ 成都藏地光影
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

from 7th century
扎叶巴寺
གཡེར་པ་དགོན།
Lhasa



446784150 said:


> http://www.vtibet.com/wh/gyjz/201411/t20141111_254568.html 新华社 作者：张京品
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------
14th centry ?
孜珠寺
Changdu



446784150 said:


> http://ah.ifeng.com/a/20160620/4664489_0.shtml 乐途旅游网
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

641
1645
布达拉宫
པོ་ཏ་ལ
The Potala Palace
Lhasa



446784150 said:


> http://wemedia.ifeng.com/40464958/wemedia.shtml 旧影阁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

1360
桑珠孜宗堡
གཞིས་ཀ་རྩེ་རྫོང་
Xigazê Dzong
Rikaze Dzong
Shigatse Dzong
Samdruptse Dzong
Shigatse, Xigazê



446784150 said:


> By Bundesarchiv, Bild 135-S-17-22-34 / Schäfer, Ernst / CC-BY-SA 3.0, CC BY-SA 3.0 de, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=5418446
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Creosote88 (Apr 12, 2013)

The swimming pool in the small village of Hofsós, North-Iceland.


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

still, there is a Looooooooooooooooong way to go


source https://www.economicshelp.org/blog/5988/economics/list-of-countries-energy-use-per-capita/




















source https://www.statista.com/chart/3925/the-countries-generating-the-most-municipal-waste/


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jiu Hua Mountain
Chizhou,
China



446784150 said:


> http://www.twoeggz.com/news/6870827.html 暖男生活助手
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

梵净山
Fan Jing Mountain
China



446784150 said:


> https://www.xuehua.us/2018/07/10/刚申遗成功的梵净山举办生态文明与佛教文化论坛/ 佛教世界网-快讯
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Laojun Mountain
China



446784150 said:


> https://baike.baidu.com/pic/老君山/221...&pic=79f0f736afc37931bdc48500e7c4b74543a9116e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

唐延载二年 
莫高窟 96号窟 
96th Cave
Dun Huang
China



446784150 said:


> 九层楼 by 沙子, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 敦煌莫高窟，跨越千年的精彩 by Samuel Woo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

始建于五胡十六国
三十三天石窟 
The Thirty Three Days Cave
China



446784150 said:


> http://www.mafengwo.cn/poi/6738211.html 人鱼 摄于 马蹄寺三十三天石窟 上传于 2014-08-12 10:28:21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

from 6th century, 
rebuild in Ming and Qing
悬空寺
Hanging-Temple
China



446784150 said:


> By Zhangzhugang - Own work, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=32139108
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 446784150 (Jun 14, 2018)

==


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sirmione (Lombardia, Italy) 
The castle, the village, the Roman ruins on Garda Lake*














Scaliger Castle in Sirmione, Italy by Sergey Dzyuba​
Scaliger Castle is located in Sirmione, a town situated on top of a small peninsula that juts out into the southern portion of Lake Garda (Italy's largest lake). The Scaliger Castle is consideredone of the finest examples of a medieval fortification, including a very rare fortified port.


SIRMIONE by Domenico Marchi​
Sirmione was once known as Garda, and had been a Veronese summer resort for the elite since the 1st century BC. The town had grown to become one the most important Roman cities in northeast Italy, Garda had been praised by several artists and poets of the time, including Catullus.



Sirmione (Bs) - Le grotte di Catullo by Luigi Strano








Sirmio by Stefano Farise​
During the 4th and the 5th century AD, the town became an important fortified strongpoint for the defence of Lake Garda's southern section. A settlement had existed in the area even after the Lombard conquest and had depended directly on the King for its operation. King Desiderius's wife Ansa had founded a church and monastery in the city.

In the first half of the 13th century, Sirmione fell into the hands of the Scaliger family. The castle was built by Mastino The First della Scala, lord of Verona, around 1259 and completed in two further phases. The town continued to be an important military center until the 16th century. Until the 19th century, a garrison had remained in the castle. Sirmione had been a part of the Republic of Venice from the year 1405 till 1797. Later became a part of the Kingdom of Italy.


Sirmione by Amaury LE HESRAN​
The Castle presents the typical Ghibelline swallowtail merlons and the curtain-walls (with three corner towers) in pebbles alternating with two horizontal bands of brick courses. The walls on the inside were finished with plaster with graffiti, simulating blocks of stone. 









Scaliger Castle by Stefan Romen








Battlements by Alessandro Zaghetto​
It is surrounded by a moat and it can only be entered by two drawbridges. You can stroll on walkways around the walls and go up 146 steps to the top of the east tower, from where breathtaking views can be enjoyed. The main room houses a small museum with local finds from the Roman era and a few medieval artifacts.









The Scaliger Castle by Marco Pompeo Photography​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Matera (Basilicata, Italy)*

218599969​
The city built from stone caves is an UNESCO World Heritage. Known as the "underground city", Matera is also one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities in the world, having been inhabited since the 10th millennium BC. 

See the post on my thread -- https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108382799&postcount=4
Discover more -- http://www.sassidimatera.it/eng/sassi/​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Issa Megaron, Vis, Croatia (2017)
Architects: Proarh


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

IThomas said:


> *Sirmione (Lombardia, Italy)
> The castle, the village, the Roman ruins on Garda Lake*
> 
> Scaliger Castle is located in Sirmione, a town situated on top of a small peninsula that juts out into the southern portion of Lake Garda (Italy's largest lake). The Scaliger Castle is consideredone of the finest examples of a medieval fortification, including a very rare fortified port.
> ...




Now that's a nice swimming pool. :cheers:​


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

...it's called landscape architecture.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Forest House, Uthai Thani, Thailand (2014)
Architects: Studio Miti


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Garden Tower, Wabern, Switzerland (2017)
Architects: Buchner Bründler


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Europe Park, Vilnius reg., LT*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Botanica House, Singapore (2018)
Architects: Guz Architects


----------



## Lifangnyc (Jul 12, 2019)

Love this type of design incorporating the nature back into an architecture. Ive seen a very similar design done by our rendering team, and I always wanted to visit the location. 





IThomas said:


> *Bosco Verticale (Milan, Italy)*
> 
> Vertical Forest is a model for a sustainable residential building, a project for metropolitan reforestation that contributes to the regeneration of the environment and urban biodiversity without the implication of expanding the city upon the territory. It is a model of vertical densification of nature within the city that operates in relation to policies for reforestation and naturalization of large urban and metropolitan borders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

It's really debatable whether it's sustainable, though. Trees weigh a lot, so a tower outfitted with trees like that needs a beefier support structure to carry the load, which means more concrete. I can't remember the source, but I read somewhere that the extra concrete will cause carbon emissions that exceeds the benefit of the trees by quite a wide margin. Not to mention they are planted pretty high up in very small soil beds, so the wind will dry the trees out quickly unless they are watered very often, causing water consumption to skyrocket. It would probably be better to plant the trees _around_ the building than directly on it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ayla Golf Academy and Clubhouse, Aqaba, Jordan (2019)
Architects: Oppenheim Architecture


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Edgeland House, Austin, TX, USA (2012)
Architects: Bercy Chen Studio


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

One Central Park, Sydney



cnd said:


> One Central Park Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Family house in Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam (by Vo Trong Nghia architetcs)

_source_


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

Joá Chapel, Rio de Janeiro.


































archdaily.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Whidbey Island Farm, Whidbey Island, WA, USA (2019)
Architects: MW Works


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Writers Cottage, Greenwich, CT, USA (2019)
Architect: Eric J. Smith


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building in Shanghai








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401827&page=145&highlight=shanghai


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Diamond Cabin, secret location in the Pacific Northwest, 2019
Architect: Jacob Witzling


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Oasia hotel dowtown, Singapore









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/Восточная-Азия-xxi-век.1902267/page-51#post-160788330


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alexander Erman architecture & design 2019 Moscow








Residência n. n / J. Mayer H + Alexander Erman Architecture & Design


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Namba park, Osaka, Japan

















SkyscraperCity


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Intercontinental Wonderland hotel shanghai


























Very Shanghai


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chateau de Villandry
The Château de Villandry is another famous château of the Loire Valley, known especially for its beautiful gardens. The château, built by Jean Le Breton in the 16th century, was constructed around an old 14th-century keep where King Philip II of France once met Richard I of England to discuss peace. The gardens that we see today were recreated by Joachim Carvallo, who purchased the property in 1906.









Jan Voorhaar, on Flickr









Aaron Miller, on Flickr









Olivier GUILMIN, on Flickr









Olivier GUILMIN, on Flickr









jcdl., on Flickr









Codrut Eftimiu, on Flickr









Codrut Eftimiu, on Flickr









Joyful Trips, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*House in the Landscape by Niko Architect















*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ncaved House, Agios Sostis, Greece (2020)
Architects: MOLD Architects


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

CLIFF HOUSE | PLANET Creations Sekiya Masato | Archello


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

The Evans Tree House at Garvan Woodland Gardens | modus studio | Archello


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Lap Pool House, Tinos, Greece (2020)
Architects: Aristides Dallas Architects
Source








































































Notice the exposed bedrock wall


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Sauvage by Nelson de Araújo Design







*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Designed by Zaha Hadid Architects, Messner Mountain Museum Corones situated on the summit plateau of Kronplatz, Bolzano, South Tyrol, Italy*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Eric J Smith cantilevers Writer's Studio over forested hillside in Connecticut






























*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

It has certain Frank Lloyd Wright vibe


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> ^^
> 
> It has certain Frank Lloyd Wright vibe


Needs waterfall


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Villa Vals, VALS, SWITZERLAND 























*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

unknown place


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building in Singapore


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Zhoushan 舟山, Zhejiang Province


Mount Putuo at the East China Sea - 海天佛国 普陀山 Being the seat of Guanyin (Bodhisattva Valokiteśvara, 观音菩萨道场), Mount Putuo is one of the 4 most sacred Buddhist Mountains in China, along with: Mount Wutai (五台山), Mount Jiuhua (九华山), & Mount Emei (峨眉山). by 阿澄 on 500px by 浦慧怡 on 500px by 方 on...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Villa Aa, Oslofjord, Norway | CF Møller Architects | 2021
Source


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476241378514456579


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Villa Grieg, Bergen, Norway | Saunders Architecture | 2017
Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Skamlingsbanken Visitor Center, Sjølund, Denmark | CEBRA | 2021
Source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

spanish cave house

























Spanish cave house resembles a scaled dragon looking out to sea


Drive through rural Spain, especially the south, and you'll find lots of cave houses built into hillsides. With searing heat throughout much of the year, keeping cool is the main worry and cave houses have excellent thermal properties. Granada's House on the Cliff is a cave house like no other, and…




newatlas.com


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

That geometry looks like hell to waterproof. You can see some of the tiles have pretty huge gaps between them. I hope the area is not too windy, and that the combination of wind and rain is relatively rare, otherwise they're going to have a host of mold problems in five years.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

piedra del penol, colombia
Piedra del Peñol by juancarlosgutierrezmejia, on Flickr


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> piedra del penol, colombia


A dialogue between architecture and nature that must have primarily consisted of obscenities being hurled back and forth.

Cool result, though. Although I guess the initial plans from the architect must have been met with "_Up there?!?_ You serious?" by the poor guys hired to build the thing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Villa M, Paris, France | Triptyque Architecture | 2021
Source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this village in zhoushan, china










by 以梦为马 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

garden santa fé, usa

























World's Most Beautiful Malls


^^ ^^ JEALOUS MUCH !!! :lol:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

North Witch Point, Portpatrick, Scotland | Robert Potter & Partners | 2019


----------



## Angiw-Angiw (Sep 23, 2021)

Jack Daniel said:


> I think what makes Europe so beautiful is the way many buildings and even entire towns are part of the landscape. Respecting the landscape rather than ignoring it and trying to mask it.
> 
> Looking at many modern cities you would have no idea what the original terrain looked like.
> Hills levelled. Depressions filled. Swamps drained. Rivers tamed.
> Homogenised beyond recognition.


I wonder how they do it legislatively-speaking.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bunkeren, Whitebridge, Australia | James Stockwell Architect | 2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

monte serrate, bogotá
Bogotá - Monserrate by Mirko #quellodeiviaggi, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

village located in zhoushan, china








by Chen Yu on 500px










by Chen Yu on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mount Qingcheng at Dujiangyan (Sichuan Province) - 四川都江堰 青城山








by Kin on 500px









by Kin on 500px


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Zaz965 said:


> garden santa fé, usa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is in Mexico City, not USA


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Arcos Bosques *
Jafif Arquitectos + DLC Architects
Mexico City


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Alcazar de Toledo apartments*
by Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos
Mexico city
2018












































​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gabrielbabb said:


> This one is in Mexico City, not USA


thanks for correcting me


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

gabrielbabb said:


> *Alcazar de Toledo apartments*
> by Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos
> Mexico city
> 2018
> ...


Fountain on the roof: for when merely _asking_ for leaks isn't enough for you, but you want to send in a written application stamped by several third parties.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

The floor below that one are just parking spaces


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

gabrielbabb said:


> The floor below that one are just parking spaces


Cars still wouldn't appreciate the constant dripping, and the stains in the ceiling would not be pretty either. Leak water can also travel horizontally quite far through a structure, and there is a stairwell that could potentially transport the water further down as well.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

bonifacio, france

























Aerial Photographs of Cities


Atlanta (Georgia), U.S.A. Atlanta, GA by aerog-pix, on Flickr Downtown, Atlanta, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr Atlanta, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr Atlanta, Georgia by SkylineScenes, on Flickr The Line of Atlanta by LI Refugee, on Flickr The Line of Atlanta by LI...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TresMerca (5 mo ago)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Summer House 2, Vestfold, Norway (2009)
> Architects: JVA


Like the Paradise.


----------

